# How can i clean woodchip substrate?



## Naomios (Apr 19, 2012)

I use woodchips for my CWDs, and its getting a bit messy from the calcium powder and stuff.  Any idea how i can clean it? I thought about shovelling it out, giving it a rince in really hot water, and then leaving it out to dry (or baking it?) 

Or should i just go out and buy a new load? 

edit: by woodchip, i mean orchard bark  sorry!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You mean Orchid Bark!

Just rinse in boiling water and reuse, or buy fresh as it's not exactly expensive, you can dispose of the dirty stuff in the garden.


----------



## Naomios (Apr 19, 2012)

Brilliant.  just setting it out to dry now. Considered tumble drying it in a pillowcase, but i thought it was a little bit daring  haha. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

Just buy a new bag and stop being so cheap.


----------

